# A snowy Severalls Hospital -2009



## Lightbuoy (Feb 2, 2009)

*Snowy Severalls -Part 1*

*Eastern Wards & Nurses' Residence & Female Workshop*










*Orchard & Ivy Villas*





















Note the new shiny fence -a bit late now that both Villas have been totally trashed and burnt out! 

*Alpha & Gamma Buildings*

























*Administration Building*

















More to follow.....


----------



## Lightbuoy (Feb 3, 2009)

*Snowy Severalls -Part 2*

*Main Stores, Water Tower, Larch House & Firs Villa*





































*The Chapel*













Last lot coming soon (ish)


----------



## Goldie87 (Feb 3, 2009)

Lovely stuff, really must get back to severalls soon!


----------



## Lightbuoy (Feb 3, 2009)

*Snowy Severalls -Part 3*

*Myland Court*

















*Eastern Wards & Water Tower*

























*The Laurels & Main Entrance*









Thoroughly frozen, wet socks & trousers, but feeling please with what I saw 

Thanks for your interest,

Lb :jimlad:


----------



## Lightbuoy (Feb 3, 2009)

Goldie87 said:


> Lovely stuff, really must get back to severalls soon!



Thanks Golds 

Looking at the new shiny fence and site sign board, I'd make it sooner rather that later ol' chap!

Lb :jimlad:


----------



## Goldie87 (Feb 3, 2009)

Bugger, yeah better then. Not been since 2007


----------



## MaBs (Feb 3, 2009)

Looks "Cool" in the snow 

Like the shot of the chair!


----------



## Lightbuoy (Feb 3, 2009)

MaBs said:


> Looks "Cool" in the snow
> 
> Like the shot of the chair!



Thanks -it was even "cooler" on the ground! 
That chair freaked me out somewhat, as it's mysteriously moved about 100 feet since I was last there!!

Lb :jimlad:


----------



## ricasso (Feb 3, 2009)

really nice images LB, the snow makes it look a bit 'eastern European' kinda faded grandeur, well done


----------



## Lightbuoy (Feb 3, 2009)

Thanks -it was sooooo cold, that I could've done with a Vodka to warm me up! 

Lb :jimlad:


----------



## mr_bones (Feb 3, 2009)

These are nice to see Lightbuoy. Great effort - bet you were well cold by time you finished.


----------



## chelle (Feb 3, 2009)

*Nice one*

Nice tour LB,that new fence looks so spiteful.


----------



## Lightbuoy (Feb 3, 2009)

mr_bones said:


> These are nice to see Lightbuoy. Great effort - bet you were well cold by time you finished.



Thank you 

Was a little on the chilly side. Only just got feeling back in me toes 

Lb :jimlad:

P.s. -did you get to the Hill in the end?

P.p.s. -check ya P.M. for some info on Sevs


----------



## Lightbuoy (Feb 3, 2009)

chelle said:


> Nice tour LB,that new fence looks so spiteful.



Thanking ya kindly 

Yeah, looks kinda daft -having a fence outside the existing one!

Reminds me in some strange way of the double fence in the Great Escape -you know, the one where Stevie jumps the first one 

Lb :jimlad:


----------



## Lone Explorer (Feb 4, 2009)

I did wonder if anyone had been there as the fresh snow fell
should have guessed it would have been Lightbuoy 

:wcool:



> Reminds me in some strange way of the double fence in the Great Escape -you know, the one where Stevie jumps the first one


for you Lightbuoy the Severalls is over


----------



## urbtography (Feb 12, 2009)

Sadly by the time i got there a lot of the snow had gone, and i somehow failed to get any nice photos of what was left, still i got one quite nice one of snow that was left on a rooftop.


----------



## Lightbuoy (Feb 12, 2009)

Lone Explorer said:


> I did wonder if anyone had been there as the fresh snow fell
> should have guessed it would have been Lightbuoy
> 
> :wcool:
> ...



Well, that's what I thought over a year ago


----------



## Lightbuoy (Feb 12, 2009)

urbtography said:


> Sadly by the time i got there a lot of the snow had gone, and i somehow failed to get any nice photos of what was left, still i got one quite nice one of snow that was left on a rooftop.



Good effort Urbs 

Got any other shots of Sevs from this visit?

Feel free to pop them up on a new thread


----------



## shadowman (Feb 15, 2009)

Did you see any animal tracks in the snow, I saw a fox in the overgrown airing court last summer,and some cats and rabbits, the place has its own eco-system.


----------



## urbtography (Feb 15, 2009)

There is a severalls cat that scared the life out of me in the tower once lol, it was on the second floor looking around.


----------



## Lightbuoy (Feb 17, 2009)

urbtography said:


> There is a severalls cat that scared the life out of me in the tower once lol, it was on the second floor looking around.



Oooh -was it the "Beast of Essex"?


----------



## urbtography (Feb 17, 2009)

Hehe nope none of that crap  Was just a cute lil tabby cat.


----------



## ImmortalOwl (Feb 19, 2009)

Good stuff mate! Quite a change from when we went there in the boiling hot summertime...


----------



## essexmole (Feb 20, 2009)

*a snowy severalls*

*hi all oh this place i love i want go in there!!! lightbouy could you send me a private message please and let me know if your planning to go up next please!! or if there is a group plan 

thanks

nice photos by the way 

it wont take me long to get up there as im local*


----------



## Jeneric Jane (Feb 20, 2009)

Hospitals are not really my thing (I hate going in functional ones, let alone abandoned ones lol) but I'm also curious as to where this is. I used to live nearby to where I'm guessing this is but have never heard anyone mention it until I got onto this site. 

I don't think I would visit though as the place seems boarded up to the eyeballs.

Loving the chair shot btw


----------



## Lightbuoy (Feb 20, 2009)

ImmortalOwl said:


> Good stuff mate! Quite a change from when we went there in the boiling hot summertime...



Thanks  You're not wrong there Bro' -especially with our little "jog" across the Airing Court and Cricket Ground!!! 

P.s. -did ya get me P.M.?


----------



## Lightbuoy (Feb 20, 2009)

essexmole said:


> *hi all oh this place i love i want go in there!!! lightbouy could you send me a private message please and let me know if your planning to go up next please!! or if there is a group plan
> 
> thanks
> 
> ...



Hi EssexMole,

It appears that you've either turned off your P.M.'s, or as you've only just joined DP, will have to post a few Reports first 

Thanks for your comments.

Feel free to e-mail me below.....

[email protected]


----------



## Lightbuoy (Feb 20, 2009)

Jeneric Jane said:


> Hospitals are not really my thing (I hate going in functional ones, let alone abandoned ones lol) but I'm also curious as to where this is. I used to live nearby to where I'm guessing this is but have never heard anyone mention it until I got onto this site.
> 
> I don't think I would visit though as the place seems boarded up to the eyeballs.
> 
> Loving the chair shot btw



Hi JJ,

Ta very much for ya comment 

Try this.....

http://www.flashearth.com/?lat=51.918182&lon=0.89697&z=14&r=0&src=msl


----------



## Jeneric Jane (Feb 21, 2009)

That site looks massive! Anyone know why and when it closed down?


----------



## Lightbuoy (Feb 24, 2009)

Jeneric Jane said:


> That site looks massive! Anyone know why and when it closed down?



*Why* = Mental Health Act 1983 ("Care" in the Community) & running costs,

*When* = March, 1997

Is a fair size indeed. At it's peak, it held almost 2,000 Patients.


----------



## essexmole (Feb 25, 2009)

*a snowy severalls*

*i will pm u jane but it is boarded up well some of it but you said you wont go to it?

it look an amazing place the photos ive seen *


----------

